# Were the battles of beleriand fought in order?



## Turin_Turambar (Jan 18, 2022)

We all know that the wars during the War of the Ring were fought at the same time. But I also curious about the time period of the battles of Beleriand. Were the battles of Beleriand fought sequentially at regular intervals? Or were there simultaneous wars in the battles of beleriand as in the war of the ring?


----------



## Elmoth (Jan 18, 2022)

Some battles or attacks encompass a multitude of locales. But the big events were fought in order. It is in the silmarillion, really. Some events are listed as a single event even tjey implied a lot of small tactical battles. The silmarillion is about strategic level conflicts, really, not small tactical ones.


----------

